# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  DFN:HOSTS.corrupted. Что делать?

## Eugene_Gera

Здравствуйте! Подскажите как быть. DrWeb находит постоянно угрозу: DFN:HOSTS.corrupted. Что это за вирус такой?
Стоит что-то предпринимать?
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Доброго времени суток!

Проблема может быть вызвана изменениями в hosts-файле. Либо Вы запрещаете к.-л. ходить в интернет через него, либо у Вас установлен софт для локальной веб-разработки (типа, опенсервера, денвера и Ко.), либо на компе присутствует некая зараза, которая добавляет свои записи в этот файл.
Под заразой я понимаю любой софт (даже вполне легитимный, типа spybotS&D), который без Вашего ведома что-то куда-то пишет.

Поэтому, смотрите файл system32/drivers/etc/hosts на наличие посторонних записей. Если присутствуют только те записи, про которые Вы знаете, тогда добавляете исключение в соответствии с инструкцией - http://wiki.drweb.com/index.php/%D0%..._%D0%B8_Dr.Web

Если присутствует что-то, о чём Вы не имеете ни малейшего представления, тогда - лечиться: http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...malwareremoval

Если файл не содержит никаких изменений, а дохтур матерится, то это может означать, что он уже всё "почистил" и вернул в первозданный вид. Правда, тут тогда возникает другой вопрос: "Дохтур удаляет только последствия заражения? Саму заразу не трогает?"... В этом случае совет тоже только один - лечиться.

----------


## Eugene_Gera

Спасибо за ответ. Можно ли где-то увидеть как выглядит стандартный файл hosts без внесения в него каким либо софтом изменений? Мне это нужно что бы понять что там может быть лишнего, так как сам я не знаю что там может быть не родного.

----------


## olejah

> Можно ли где-то увидеть как выглядит стандартный файл hosts


https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru/kb/972034

----------

Eugene_Gera,  Val_Ery

----------


## Eugene_Gera

Спасибо. Очень полезная инфа

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

И всё же, стоит ли беспокоится о наличии DFN:HOSTS.corrupted в отчёте DrWeb. Последствия могут быть серьёзными?

----------


## Val_Ery

> стоит ли беспокоится о наличии DFN:HOSTS.corrupted в отчёте DrWeb. Последствия могут быть серьёзными?


Я к таким вопросам отношусь с точки зрения "лучше перебдеть"...  :Smiley: 

А относительно "беспокоиться"... 
Ничего нельзя сказать, не видя содержимого хост-файла. Хотя, стоит сказать... дохтур "параноит" с ним.

----------


## Eugene_Gera

Я бы и рад показать данные файла hosts, да только пока я тут колдовал со своей системой я её убил. А точнее после жёстких подвисонов решил вернуть систему в исходное состояние. Она вернулась (так было подтверждено встроенной утилитой) но вот только запустить систему не получается. Она пытается запуститься и на моменте, когда начёрном экране появляется текст "Приветствуем вас" перезагружается и так по кругу. По этому прислать данные файла hosts не могу

----------


## Val_Ery

Попробуйте вот что сделать:
при включении компьютера "жамкайте" по кнопке Ф8 до тех пор, пока не появится меню "дополнительных вариантов загрузки", стрелочками переместитесь на пункт "отключить автоматическую перезагруку системы".

Тогда есть некая вероятность, что при крахе Вы увидите на мониторе некое описание. Его можно сфоткать и выложить сюда... Во всяком случае, можно попытаться понять, что не дает прогрузится пользовательскому профилю.
Можно в "доп. вариантах" попробовать прогрузиться в обычном безопасном режиме...

Ещё момент...
Мы, каг бэ, не знаем, какой у Вас Виндовс. Если 8-ка или 10-ка, там доп. вариантов загрузки нет в привычном варианте. Эти системы после двух-трех неудачных попыток прогрузится должны вывести меню "среды восстановления", в которой нужно по очереди выбирать
- решение проблем (troubleshoot) -> дополнительные параметры (advanced) -> настройка загрузки (startup option) -> выбрать Перезагрузить (restart) -> и только после этого Вам продемонстрируют список "вариантов", в котором будет присутствовать "отключить автоматическую перезагрузку".

----------


## Eugene_Gera

Проблему уже не решить таким способом, который вы предлагаете так как уже переустановил систему (win 10) с нуля. Но спасибо за ответ. Пробовал восстановить до исходного состояния, но всё никак не получалось. Теперь это уже не имеет значения. Система работает пока нормально.

----------

